# Austin/san antonio based Bluewater guys



## Abrick

Looking to team up with some blue water guys from Austin or San Antonio

When its windy and rough, which we all know if very often, wouldn't it be nice to have a buddy who runs a flats boat to fish the laguna, aransas pass and baffin bay?

I run a ranger banshee, which can fish 3 ppl, loaded with top drive, pole, power pole etc. Boat runs in less than 8" of water plus the gas economy is crazy. Fished hard two days this weekend and used ten gallons of gas. no joke. The boat is even set up for tournaments with a full oxy system if that's what your interested in, although the boat isnt very fast.

I have all gear and tackle needed for inshore. We fish artificial and flys when the fish are shallow. 

For offshore I have two setups, one single speed jigging avet, and one large avet 2 speed and a decent amount of tackle. 

Looking to setup a good relationship both inshore and offshore to split expenses and catch some serious fish. Pm if your interested. I generally work weekends but am typically off sunday, monday


AB


----------



## Empty Pockets CC

PM to ya.


----------



## Txsalt24vx

Pm sent. 

I'm in San Antonio area and looking to split expenses too.

I have a boat and all equipment.


----------



## centex99

I'm in south Austin (Buda), have a bay boat down in Port Isabel, but love heading offshore as well... would love to be on anyone's list that's from the area as well...


----------



## tipitina

yes yes and yes... send me PM.. I see cabin cruisers, hear flats banshee...

I'm in. Have rig and willing to split


----------



## Abrick

*weekend*

Were headed down for this window this SAT/SUN to fish the laguna. Might venture into baffin as well. Looking for 1 guy. I have all gear except waders

PM if interested


----------



## Mil Spec R5

*Austin based Baffin guy.*

Saw your post for this weekend a little late. I'm out of Austin and live for Laguna/Baffin in the winter/spring. I'm a serious wade fisherman and pay more than my share when the invite presents itself. In the market for for Tran Sport xlr8 after getting rid of my Flats Cat and am boatless this spring. Was actually booking guides for February and March when I saw your post.

Let me know next time you want to take advantage of a weather window. My schedule is pretty flexible since I own my own company.


----------



## Txsalt24vx

Mil,

PM sent.


----------



## silentpardner

I live out in Dripping Springs, but I keep an offshore boat ready to go, (including equipment for trolling and bottom fishing), in Freeport at Surfside Marina. I have 2 boats, both classic Boston Whaler's in like new condition with new Yamaha power(2013). The offshore boat is a 1989 Whaler 27FC, (10' beam and actually measures 34') with a full cabin and head, and my trailerable boat is a 1986 Outrage 18 that we use for local and bay fishing. The Outrage 18 is currently under complete refit/restoration/customization at Tommy Tran's in Palacios but hopefully will be completed by this summer.

The offshore Whaler has twin Yamaha 300 power and is professionally maintained to new condition at Surfside Marina. It has all safety equipment needed including EPIRB and Iridium satellite telephone, as well as 6 CO2 charged lifejackets and more. I have the full set of all Garmin electronics including autopilot, open array radar, GSD 26 CHIRP sounder and twin 6212 chartplotter/MFD's. This boat is also equipped with a fuel system that includes a 150 gallon ATL fuel bladder valved in to supplement the 170 gallon and a 23 gallon built in below decks tanks. It also sports 2 new Cannon programmable electric downriggers. I am working on getting the outrigger poles untangled also, currently in my storage locker at the Marina. 

I am setting up my storage locker with a freezer and shelving, and I store lots of extra fishing tackle and supplies there already.

I am semi-retired and I love offshore fishing, but my retired wife is not such a huge fan, and prefers gambling over fishing most of the time. I am occasionally in need of a crew of 1 or 2 folks to go along that love to fish for the big ones, experience is always a plus, but not necessarily a requirement. I do ask that anyone that rides along be polite and not drunk on my boat. I drink, but not while offshore. 

Please add me to the area list for the Austin enthusiasts. I can afford to go anytime, so splitting costs are not required, I would be going anyway. The Marina takes care of my routine cleanup needs, all I would ask is help cleaning bloody decks and straightening up the cabin and cleaning and storing tackle used in my locker there.

I am interested in finding a good crew for tournament fishing, and I already have a great engineer/mate that I have hunted and fished with for the last 30 years available some of the time, but he works in a plant in Freeport and is unable to go out just anytime due to his work schedule. It would be great to get an Austin based crew up to speed for winning a few tourneys in the future


----------



## tass

Can add me too. I live in Austin, I have my own gear and am retired. No problem splitting expenses.
I fish blue water by the way. Not much experience in the bays.


----------



## Ditkarulz

I live in Kyle and have my own gear. I've been fishing head boats for the last few years and have kind of outgrown that speed of fishing. I don't have a ton of experience fishing from a smaller boat but theres only one way to fix that right? I'm more than happy to split fuel and help clean up after. Work and young kids kind of keep me to a weekend only schedule though, but if I have enough notice things can be arranged.


----------



## TexasCub

Count me in too guys, from SA. I sold my boat last Oct because of the frustration of not getting to use it enough and now I am switching jobs in a week and will have a lot more time to fish, both weekdays (when the weather is good) and on the weekends when it's rough!...grin I have fished with a bunch of guys here and have met some great guys, some that fished on my boat and some I have fished with. Just drop me a pm and I'm in, have tackle,gear,and cash and will travel.


----------



## Jaker_cc

Live in poth but have a house on Baffin. I can get us on the fish. 

Jake 361-813-8238


Live to Hunt,

Jake


----------



## acehead

Count me in also 
I just moved to San Antonio from Houston.
been on Snapper and Tuna Trips with Others on 2cool members.
Will pay my share in expenses and cleanup.
Would love to get back to it.

832-724-0521


----------

